#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-05-14
<fr33r1d3> Is it going to start now in 10 minutes?
<nik90> shouldn't it be starting now?
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<rickspencer3> hi nik90
<nik90> hi rickspencer3
<notclive> I think times are UTC
<rickspencer3> nik90, Summit says 14 UTC which is in one hour
<rickspencer3> well, 59 minutes ;)
<rickspencer3> nik90, I made the same mistake and just called jono asking where he was :)
<rickspencer3> he was not terribly happy to get my call 1 hour early
<rickspencer3> :)
<bschaefer> as did i!
<nik90> :)
<JoshStrobl> oh...starts in an hour. well, guess I can make some coffee now
<rickspencer3> good morning mmrazik, kgunn, dbarth__
<dbarth__> hi
<mmrazik> hello
<kgunn> mornin
<dbarth> it's live,yup
<notclive> yes
<vila> dbarth: the video ? where ?
<notclive> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<vila> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21798/intro/ still says "The videos will appear there" since... 30 minutes at least
<vila> notclive: thanks
<JoshStrobl> that is the old one
<nik90> notclive: thats the uds for 13.04 the previous cycle :)
<JoshStrobl> 13-03 as compared to 13-05
<dbarth> vila: what notclive said ;)
<nik90> vila: nothing to worry since they keynote speaker rick spencer is in this room :)
<nik90> the*
<vila> dang, I got it from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/
<notclive> ahhh
<JoshStrobl> Someone should update the topic.
<JoshStrobl> Looks like no ops though :\
<rickspencer3> hi all, it says on summit that the plenary starts at 14UTC
<vila> rickspencer3: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/ points to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21798/intro/ but the video is actually streamed from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<vila> rickspencer3: it's only by joining here that I got the right url, there were other people using the wrong one like me
<mmrazik> vila: thanks for the pointer!
<mmrazik> except that I'm getting "This video is currently unavailable" :-/
<rickspencer3> vila, I think that is the hangout from the last vUDS
<vila> mmrazik: from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/ ?
<JoshStrobl> No, that is for 13-03, as I already stated vila.
<vila> rickspencer3: I realize 1303 is the last vUDS which is why I'm surprised it's where the hangout is streamed from
<JoshStrobl> This is 13-05
<notclive> I gave the wrong url
<dbarth> and so it
<mmrazik> vila: yup :-/
<dbarth> 's just 13:19 UTC right now
<rickspencer3> oops, the topic is wrong, though, it says uds-1303
<rickspencer3> no ops :/
<vila> JoshStrobl: I pasted those urls from my browser
<mmrazik> oh... true... daylight savings = 13:19 UTC right now
<rickspencer3> yeah, we start at 14UTC, in about 40 min
<mmrazik> so the keynote starts in ~40 minutes?
<JoshStrobl> congrats vila, want a cookie?
<mmrazik> okay
<mmrazik> thanks
<kgunn> no one should be late now :)
<JoshStrobl> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/ http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21798/intro/
<olli> hi everybody
<rickspencer3> hi olli
<tvoss> hey all
<rickspencer3> hi tvoss
<tvoss> hey rickspencer3
<vila> rickspencer3: I'm lost 8-/ Are you rehearsing and the plenary will really start at 14:00 UTC ? (aka in 40 minutes)
<rickspencer3> vila, what you see there is a recording of the last plenar
<rickspencer3> y
 * vila facepalms
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> vila, if it helps, I was confused too
<vila> rickspencer3: thanks for clarifying :)
<vila> JoshStrobl: cookie welcome by the way, I thought there was something broken and wanted to raise the issue sooner than later :)
<vila> better safe than sorry, I'm happy to be both ;)
<JoshStrobl> Something is broken, just nobodys fixed it. 1. Inaccurate topic. 2. OpenID register / login is broken.
<rickspencer3> JoshStrobl, no one with ops has joined the channel, I think
<JoshStrobl> Yea, so it seems
<rickspencer3> 'morning cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> heya
<cjohnston> grr
<cjohnston> yay!
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.log
<cjohnston> It's the little things in life
<JoshStrobl> thank you cjohnston <3
<fisch246> ah so direct irc works, just not the freenode website
 * JoshStrobl hugs cjohnston for the topic change
<cjohnston> fisch246: correct. we are trying to get summit fixed
<fisch246> no prob
<fisch246> not your fault anyway
<fisch246> so i'm down another nexus 7 -__- their screens are so cheap
<fisch246> i think the next step is to just get a nexus 4 from ting once they have them
<JoshStrobl> you gotta stop taking your frustrations of Ubuntu Phone out on your Nexus 7 man!
<fisch246> speaking of which if there's any ubuntu touch devs here, i highly suggest getting in contact with ting
<JoshStrobl> Probably would be best to talk to them in #ubuntu-touch
<fisch246> true
<rickspencer3> hello everyone
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<fisch246> "A Swedish Pirate Bay user who was accidentally caught sharing 57 movies during a friend's house search will face prison time if the authorities get their way. The man was previously ordered to pay a fine, but the prosecutor has now submitted the case …" apparently it's a jail-able offense now *rolls eyes*
<SergioMeneses> rickspencer3, \o
<fisch246> hey rick!
<rickspencer3> everyone ready for a fun UDS? there a lot of interesting topics for this one
<rickspencer3> SDK, click packages, juju GUI, etc...
<TheMuso> As ready as one can ever be. :)
<smartboyhw_> rickspencer: Sure!
<dbarth> yup
<rickspencer3> I have slides and everything
<rickspencer3> no burn down charts though
<rickspencer3> :)
<smartboyhw_> rickspencer3: We are waiting:)
<cjohnston> :-(
<balloons> no burn charts? :-(
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, you want burndowns
<rickspencer3> ?
 * JoshStrobl is waiting =)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<cjohnston> rickspencer3: maybe
<dbarth> rickspencer3: what about a new spenc'o'meter?
<rickspencer3> I once made the case at a UDS that burndown charts were a more important discovery than writing itself
<cjohnston> rickspencer3: I have a session about burndowns
<smartboyhw_> 5 mins!
<JoshStrobl> I think the best thing to be available for UDS this time around is Google+ Hangout's ability to automute someone when it detects keyboard typing.
<nik90> JoshStrobl: also the fact that you do not need to keep refreshing the window to see if the stream is up or not.
<JoshStrobl> Yea, totally forgot about that!
<rickspencer3> jono and I are warming up
<rickspencer3> just about ready to go
<smartboyhw_> rickspencer3: Hurray!
<rickspencer3> I'm looking at jono's grumpy cat desktop wallpaper
<fisch246> so i uninstalled windows.
<smartboyhw_> lol
<rbasak> Does http://video.ubuntu.com/live/ list the wrong start time? I got there from http://uds.ubuntu.com/agenda/ and it says "The next live stream will begin at 16:55 CET / 15:55 UTC..."
<smartboyhw_> fisch246: \o/
<nik90> rickspencer3: hurray :)
<rickspencer3> hey all, we should be live now :)
<nik90> rickspencer3: nervous :P>
<rickspencer3> nik90, nah
<rickspencer3> excited
<nik90> Awesome!
<JoshStrobl> We're live!
 * kenvandine doesn't see anything yet
<jcastro> morning everyone!
<bladernr`> is the Webchat error just because it's turned off for the plenary, or is Webchat broken?
<mdeslaur> \o
<bladernr`> Hi! Webchat is currently unavailable due to network issues. You can follow the status on twitter, identi.ca and Google+.
<jcastro> kenvandine: I had to force refresh
<kenvandine> not working
<kenvandine> grrr... i love watching rickspencer3 speak!
<fisch246> if the stream isn't working, remember to refresh your page
<nik90> kenvandine: try http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fExfA0i2yEE
<rickspencer3> hey kenvandine
<rickspencer3> I got muted!
<kenvandine> that worked!
<JoshStrobl> goodie :D
<nik90> kenvandine: rick is not speaking yet
<kenvandine> good... i'd hate to miss rickspencer3 :-D
<nik90> hehe
<rickspencer3> I guess I shouldn't have been grinding my coffee beans while jono was speaking
<popey> rickspencer3: is that an euphemism?
 * rickspencer3 kicks popey
<JoshStrobl> Oh hey, it's poopy! :P
<TheMuso> Try midnight in Australia.
<blitzkrieg3> nice!
<smartboyhw_> Meh, I can't watch
<balloons> Yea, the brave world for our down under users
<rickspencer3> o/ cjwatson
<cjwatson> ahoy
<thomi> what's the smiley for that "oh-my-god-why-am-i-awake-now" feeling?
<cjwatson> ___
<JoshStrobl> the [Ether]Pad doesn't seem to be working for me
<bregma> will there be vegetable porn in this presentation?  I want pics.
<smartboyhw_> JoshStrobl: Go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<smartboyhw_> And join the team.
<TheMuso> thomi: You have my sympathies, although getting up at 2 AM is not so bad as starting at midnight.
<cjwatson> correction: the track leads for foundations are me (Colin Watson) and Brian Murray, because Steve Langasek is on holiday this week
<arosales> hello from server cloud track 2 :-)
<JoshStrobl> hello from laptop ares 1
<smartboyhw_> Hmm, my sessions are mostly in community 1
<smartboyhw_> One on Client 2
<fisch246> "lucky people who got up during the day" i know right?
 * JoshStrobl got up an hour early. Wasn't very happy.
<k_alam> hello
<JoshStrobl> good morning k_alam
<k_alam> gd morning
<tedg> Use *bold text* to look dramatic  ;-)
<ptl> or hysteric
<bregma> still waiting for he vegetable porn
<rbasak> It's the Ubuntu Ubuntu Developer Summit!
<ptl> Ubuntu UDS Summit
<smartboyhw_> Ubuntu Developer Summit (that's just it)
<ptl> RAS Syndrome :P
<bilal> Isn't Hangout Toolbox a non-default Hangout app on Google+/
<ptl> like Personal PIN Number
<zebaszp> ERROR:empathy-user-info.c:252:fill_contact_info_grid: assertion failed: (spec != NULL)
<zebaszp> oops
<zebaszp> my bad, didn't mean to paste that :P
<arosales> If folks have any questions on server cloud track feel free to give Daviey or myself a ping.
<nik90> its rick o'clock!!!
<fisch246> rick isn't fullscreen
<dobey> kenvandine: hey! i actually have some rum this time! :)
<balloons> click rick :-)
<zebaszp> jono, disable your mic!
<bilal> Yup, Jono should pin it on Rick
<kenvandine> dobey, yum!
<kenvandine> dobey, so do i :)
<JoshStrobl> watching Jono drink water...so fascinating /sarcasm
<mdeslaur> would be nice if we could see the slides instead of jono's head
<dobey> rickspencer3: can you ask jono to fix it so the slides are visible?
<zebaszp> brown!
<tedg> mdeslaur, Not sure, jono's head is very nice.
 * d0od squints
<JoshStrobl> dammit Jono
<roadmr> can we get focus on Rick's screen? :P
<olli> lol
<bilal> I want to see that 9.04 screenshot!
<tedg> mdeslaur, Perhaps needs some polish
<d0od> so much for paying attention to IRC :P
<zebaszp> it's brown, bilal, that's about it :P
<who_me> Jono, mute your mic please so we can see the slides :)
<mdeslaur> tedg: maybe in a separate window? :)
<d0od> \o/
<kenvandine> wake up jono
<JoshStrobl> rickspencer3 -> you're not fullscreen onG+
<bilal> Perfect, fixed
<nik90> I dont think jono realises he is visible :P
<zebaszp> there we go!
<who_me> ty :)
<JoshStrobl> w00t
<hoi> Guys i want to make a ubuntu distro
<zebaszp> hi d0od!
<d0od> hi zebaszp :)
<smartboyhw_> hoi: Interesting…
<hoi> how to make one
<hoi> ???
<bilal> zebaszp: More orange than brown :) 9.10 went fully brown, except for the wallpaper
<hoi> i thought of using Remastersys
<zebaszp> bilal, lol, it was just a reference to Bryan Lunduke :P
<marcoceppi> hoi: http://askubuntu.com/q/48535/41
<JoshStrobl> hoi: why make a new one when you can contribute to an existing one?
<bilal> zebaszp: Guess I should listen to his podcasts then
<hoi> u know i want to make a mac look a like
<hoi> system
<JoshStrobl> hoi -> just go with elementaryOS then
<dexor> hoi: elementaryOS
<JoshStrobl> contribute to that
<fr33r1d3> why make an os look like another os.
<fr33r1d3> ?
<fisch246> there's already pear os
<hoi> good one ......but something that i can share and one that is customized to what i like
<JoshStrobl> people like to unnecessarily re-invent the wheel...
<zebaszp> hoi, what about Pear OS?
<bilal> !offtopic
<fisch246> there's plenty of reasons why you'd want it to look like the same os. people like familiarity.
<udsbotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hoi> guys ....can you tell me a program similar to Remastersys
<JoshStrobl> hoi -> jump into #ubuntu for questions like that ;)
<d0od> "about two paid designers" xD
<JoshStrobl> gotta start somewhere
<zebaszp> Notify-OSD rocks!
<zebaszp> lol, the notes on the etherpad
<ptl> never heard of smoke testing
<ptl> (for software development)
<siyamthanda> hello
<zebaszp> I still don't understand the difference between server and cloud versions
<zebaszp> is any
<zebaszp> *if
<jcastro> it's the same thing
<jcastro> it's just called "ubuntu server and cloud"
<balloons> *almost*
<zebaszp> then why are there two separate options on the download page?
<jcastro> there's a cloud image for deploying on clouds
<jcastro> which is stripped down, etc.
<jcastro> but the user-space is the same, it's not like a different distro or anything like that
<bubbly193> I still don't think that the SDK is all that it should be
<balloons> jcastro, isn't the kernel also a virtual kernel for running on the cloud?
<mhall119_UDS> fun fact: the user-space for the cloud images is the same user-space as the touch images.  Who else can offer that?
<jcastro> balloons: it used to be, I don't think it is anymore
<smartboyhw_> balloons: virtual = generic I think
<cjwatson> $ apt-cache show linux-image-virtual | grep Depends
<cjwatson> Depends: linux-image-3.9.0-1-generic
<hikiko-uds> #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<hikiko-uds> sorry :p
<balloons> mwahah.. nice cjwatson
<bubbly193> Lubuntu!
<fisch246> webchat is working now :)
<bubbly193> And always should/will be
<cjwatson> when there was a virtual kernel, it was actually just a repackaged version of the generic kernel to cut down on size by removing modules you wouldn't need, anyway
<balloons> cjwatson, ohh of course.. it was never really different
<rickspencer3> o/
<smartboyhw_> o/
<rickspencer3> thanks for listening kenvandine
<zebaszp> oh! click packages!
<smartboyhw_> New stuff:P
<zebaszp> I need to watch that session
<lool> prefix your question with "QUESTION:"
<nik90> lots of new stuff, 100 scopes, click packages, ubuntu sdk....yay
<mhall119_UDS> nik90: +1
<bubbly193> What room will the SDK chat be in
<tiagoscd> jono_: now I like to see you again :P
<jcastro> cjwatson: hah nice, talk about a timely vacation
<cjwatson> jcastro: I for one was amused
<cjohnston> jono_: unclick Rick
<JoshStrobl> That lady in the background was very surprised by that, she was like "WHAT!"
<cjwatson> or something like that
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Let's say I'm kinda a new contributor and want to get involved with some sessions, what sessions would you guys recommend to attend?
<balloons> QUESTION: do we still have to eat vegetables during this UDS?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: ROFLA
<Guest19807> [question] support f2fs ?
<zebaszp> QUESTION: I was able to use Raring as my main OS very early on, like january, would you recommend moving to Saucy if I like my stuff rolling?
<victoraldir> ubuntu SDK was have the Java sintaxe for developer?
<lool> (keep in mind there's a lag between the video stream and the IRC stream; jono will notice your question some 20s after you type them  :-)
<shankstaBytes> QUESTION : Will Mir be usable on the desktop by 13.10?
<cjwatson> zebaszp: it's been usable since a few days after the start (with the exception of a few glitches due to the switch to logind)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Ubuntu Developer Summit 13.05 Intro with Jono Bacon and Rick Spencer | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21798/intro/
<zebaszp> logind? cool
<lool> Guest19807: most devices we target don't expose actual flash devices
<barry> zebaszp: i'm using saucy on at least one desktop now and it's good so far :)
<rickspencer3> I have saucy on my netbook, it's working fine
<lool> Guest19807: while eMMCs are flash based in devices targeted by Ubuntu Touch (e.g. Nexus phones and tablet), these are exposed as block devices
<zebaszp> yay! I'll migrate soon then :)
<lool> victoraldir: (you might want to prefix your questions with QUESTION:) at the moment we focus on QML and C/C++ as the main target languages
<vincosentino> Ubuntu 10.13 will be introduced "click packages"?
<lool> (for Ubuntu Touch)
<chiluk> if you run saucy learn how to open good bugs with full bug reports, and contribute back!
<rickspencer3> hope it stays that way
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> we do our best to keep things working everyday... no promises it'll always be pefect
<kenvandine> but it should be usable everyday
<smartboyhw_> I have saucy too
<YoBoY> Question : How, where and when can we add new sessions to an UDS ?
<tiagoscd-uds> vincosentino: this will be discussed at one session
<victoraldir> QUESTION: The ubuntu SDK was have the Java syntax for developer?
<mhall119_UDS> YoBoY:it's a bit late for new sessions
<ptl> what are the IRC channels for the other sessions?
<lool> vincosentino: while there's already a prototype out there (lp:click-package), it's unlikely that the whole end-to-end solution is ready for inclusion in 13.10
<lool> ptl: #ubuntu-uds-$name-of-track
<YoBoY> mhall119_UDS, for the next time… ^^
<mhall119_UDS> victoraldir: no Java support currently for the Ubuntu SDK
<vincosentino> thanks tiagoscd-uds
<dpm-summit> \o/
<zebaszp> bye jono!
<shankstaBytes> laters
<lool> ptl: e.g. #ubuntu-uds-community
<tedg> After jono_ ended YouTube suggested that I want "Man Of Steal" TV spot.  Ironic?
<mhall119_UDS> YoBoY: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create
<tiagoscd-uds> ptl: you can see the channel directly on the page where the session is happening
<zebaszp> I gotta go for a while, but I'll try to attend to the click packages session, sounds very interesting
<jonaszhang> QUESTION:what is click-packages?
<ptl> k, thanks, tiagoscd-uds
<mhall119_UDS> tedg:there's a strong correlation in Google's data between "Jono Bacon" and "Metal"
<ptl> and lool
<kenvandine> mhall119_UDS, haha
<lool> jonaszhang: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-May/037074.html
 * bregma is disappointed y the sore lack of vegetable porn in the visual presentation
<rickspencer3> bregma, I'll talk to jono about it :)
<smartboyhw_> bregma: Maybe dholbach can…
<kenvandine> bregma, indeed... no motivation at all to eat veggies...
 * tiagoscd agree bregma 
<bregma> he could have at least flashed an eggplant or something
<kenvandine> meat and beer it is
<zebaszp> stop it with the veggies already! :P
<zebaszp> why veggies when Bacon?
<YoBoY> thanks mhall119_UDS
<rickspencer3> o/ YoBoY
<YoBoY> hi rickspencer3 :) how are you ?
<rickspencer3> YoBoY, doing really well, how about you?
<YoBoY> tired :D uds and work at the same time it's hard ^^
<rickspencer3> YoBoY, I can understand that!
<vincosentino> #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<tiagoscd> YoBoY: same problem here, uds and work :(
<jono_> tedg, makes sense :-)
<tedg> jono_, Perhaps in vUDS you should encourage people to stand up and take a walk during lunch.
<YoBoY> rickspencer3, and I can't stay for all the sessions, I have an appointment in 2 hours T_T (and after that… it's beer time :p)
<tedg> Or we could have jasoncwarner lead a work out session!
<tedg> :-)
 * tedg would die
<jono_> tedg, lol
<rickspencer3> YoBoY, well, with vUDS you can do beer + UDS at the same time :)
<smartboyhw_> lol
<YoBoY> rickspencer3, well… it's not fair for the people with me (macusers, windows users, or not PC addicts… ;)
<YoBoY> (and I don't drink "alone")
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305//plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary
<mitulv4u> hey
<goga7a> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hello goga7a, is there something we can help with?
<michiamaolo> hola
<BryanLunduke> Full screen your business!
<marcuspbaird> hi
<marcuspbaird> is there a  irc chat room rather than webpage chat
<BryanLunduke> #ubuntu-uds-plenary on freenode
<marcuspbaird> just saw it :)
<BryanLunduke> :)
<marcuspbaird> sorry for anoying u on g+
<marcuspbaird> :)
<BryanLunduke> S'all good.
<marcuspbaird> just relised lubuntu 13.04 doesn't have  xchat installed just installed it
<jcastro> LUNCH SOON.
<marcuspbaird> 4 :51 am here
<marcuspbaird> seeing star trek at 12 in 3d lol
<jcastro> looks like your breakfast break then
<marcuspbaird> :)
<marcusbaird> :)
<bashrc> I've not heard of "unity next"
<jcastro> http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/05/14/video-demo-of-unity-next-on-mir/
<marcusbaird> thanks can i link that
<marcusbaird> on g+
<bashrc> looks nice
<jcastro> marcusbaird: for sure
<marcusbaird> thanks  not even sure if i am aloud in here :)
<jcastro> this is the hangout/plenary room
<jcastro> everyone's allowed
<marcusbaird> its fine  just thought i was gate crashing a private  summit  :)  all good  links shared  etc
<marcusbaird> Thanks   I have to go but  that was interesting  :)  think some others will think so two
<ahoneybun> hello?
<robotfuel> join #ubuntu-uds
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-05-16
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Closing Plenary and Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21823/closing-plenary/
<mhall119> jono: who's doing the hangout for the closing plenary?
<pitti> hm, the closing session is supposed to happen now, right?
<Daviey> Yes
<Daviey> mhall119: Created by: Michael Hall <-- are you drving? :)
 * balloons is floating high
<mhall119> I suppose so
<balloons> excited, excited
<mhall119> track leads: I'v eemailed you the hangout URL for the closing plenary
<Daviey> mhall119: thanks
 * cjwatson hopes e-mail delay is short enough
<mhall119> cjwatson: I can PM it if you'd rather
<cjwatson> got it
<jono> on our way
<jono> Daviey, cjwatson, see the link I sent you
<jono> mhall119, I was setting this up
<mhall119> jono: sorry, didn't know
<jono> mhall119, np
<mhall119> jono: when you've changed the hangout details in summit, let us know because some may need to refresh
<Daviey> hmmm
 * rickspencer3 waits
<Daviey> mhall119: did the room change?
<TheMuso> Daviey: See above.
<mhall119> Daviey: jono created a new hangout
<Daviey> mhall119: can you pm it?
<jono> Daviey, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/77f22fbec4713811aadc13bd73f73629a3b64fd9?authuser=0&hl=en
<rbasak> The stream is live.
 * asac reloads
<apw> jono, it is kicked in
<lool> yup, working now
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: it's working good
 * rickspencer3 drums fingers
 * sergiusens thinks everyone in the hangout should be standing on a mock stage
<balloons> seems more fun that way doesn't it?
<tedg> sergiusens, You just have to close your eyes, and dream it!
<sergiusens> tedg: hmmm.... if I could dream about work getting done I would be in heaven... or hell depending on the context :-P
<rickspencer3> haha
<rickspencer3> "bike sheddingist"
<cjwatson> pron. chee-lin :-)
<cjwatson> (aiui)
<AlanBell> you know orca can't see chromium content right?
<balloons> Daviey, <3
<JoseeAntonioR> Daviey: no pisco! :(
<rickspencer3> no Daviey we are on you
<mhall119> AlanBell: only Chromium, or any Webkit?
<AlanBell> mhall119: any webkit as I understand it
<AlanBell> that stops the slideshow bit of ubiquity being navigable
<mhall119> we all see your smiling face Daviey :)
<cjwatson> (although that at least is not a regression; before slideshow-in-webkit there just wasn't a slideshow)
<arosales> Daviey, I agree easily the 2nd most successful vUDS :-)
<AlanBell> oh indeed, that just happens to be an example of a chunck of webkit in a non-browser context that I know about
<balloons> arosales, I think you were the only one to catch that joke
<jonobacon> I love Daviey :-)
<balloons> ;-p
<roadmr> balloons: no, I also laughed. You just couldn't hear it :P
<balloons> we need an audience feedback loop in these..
<balloons> laugh track anyone?
<roadmr> google effects. Or type /me laughs hahaha
 * kenvandine thinks we need some dubbing here
<arosales> Daviey, is a solid performer
<kenvandine> jonobacon's voice while Daviey talks :)
 * Jatango blahaha
<balloons> we already have a small delay.. plenty of time for dubbing
<arosales> balloons, :-)
<fisch246> so no stream then?
<mhall119> fisch246: there's a video stream
<TheMuso> fisch246: Refresh.
<cjwatson> Daviey: way too excited there :)
<fisch246> oh well it said "please stand by"
<cjwatson> (charming)
<jonobacon> I love Daviey :-)
<balloons> fisch246, it is up
<jcastro> we're going to do it all baby!
<jcastro> percona charms!
<balloons> fisch246, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3SuSZXpdMMY
<mhall119> charm all of the things!
<asomething> fisch246, no stream hear either...
<balloons> try using the straight youtube link ;-)
<arosales> well said Daviey
<bregma> I can breathe again
<fisch246> yea watching no worries
<mhall119> whomever follows Daviey is going to look like they're talking really slowly
<dobey> mhall119: it's only slow because dpm isn't doing it in spanish :)
<mhall119> heh, true
<mhall119> though I'm sure you meant Catalan
<balloons> it's nice how online vUDS let's you throw jokes at the speakers with the rest of the audience in realtime :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, lol
<mhall119> balloons: to be fair, we did this same thing on IRC during the in-person UDS plenaries too
<balloons> mhall119, shh! secret secrets!
<AlanBell> the keynotes are not as ubingo friendly as they used to be
<nik90> look at Daviey video :)
<Daviey> AlanBell: hah
<Daviey> nik90: Oh?
<Ursinha-uds> that's great :)
<nik90> Daviey: hehe..I was seeing a small man figure at the lower third
<Daviey> nik90: I don't know what you mean.... :)
<nik90> :P
<cjwatson> removal of kanban on status \o/
<balloons> cjwatson, kanban fan?
<cjwatson> kanban is great.  rubbish kanban imitation on status not so much. :)
 * balloons notes rhyming is fun!
<Ysnemre> Turkey ?
<Kleverson> What are the rules, ChanServ? Question mark or anything?
<mhall119> rules for what?
<Kleverson> Generally we need to use "QUESTION:" and things like these, is there any for this one?
<mhall119> not for the plenary, no
<Kleverson> I suggest we make a poll to decide weither Chromium will be used or not
<Kleverson> Aw...
<Ysnemre> help me
<mhall119> Kleverson: the chromius session was earlier
<Ysnemre> wine adobe cs6 master collection ?
<Kleverson> Then what's now?
<balloons> chuck!!!!
<greymech> Ubuntu is not a democracy
<Kleverson> Nothing, I guess? It's over?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/plenary/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary
<barrysmith> hi
<mhall119> Kleverson: you can always participate in the regular Ubuntu channels and processes
<alecu> bye!
<Ursinha-uds> that's great :)
<rickspencer3> thanks jono and track leads
<mreed> bye
<jcastro> \o/
<rickspencer3> that was awesome
<Kleverson> Do you have links?
<marcoceppi> wooo!
<arosales> chuck!
<dbarth> yeah
<Ursinha-uds> Kleverson: I'd suggest you go to summit.ubuntu.com and see the links and everything
<Kleverson> Thanks
<jcastro> Kleverson: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21788/foundations-1305-chromium-default-browser/
<nik90> thanks for the UDS gusy!! It was a incredibl eexperience
<JoseeAntonioR> http://whereschuck.org/
 * nik90 hates his keyboard
<Ursinha-uds> JoseeAntonioR: wtf
<Ursinha-uds> JoseeAntonioR: wtf
<Ursinha-uds> JoseeAntonioR: wtf
<pitti> thanks everyone
<Ursinha-uds> this kwirc hates me
<nik90> is there any after uds party hangout? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Ursinha-uds: what happened?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: your URL stabs people in the eye
<Ursinha-uds> I was laughing about the whereschuck website
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Ursinha-uds> but the irc client keeps the last message I sent
<Ursinha-uds> sorry :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
 * asac cheers loudly!! thx everyone!
<attente>  /wc
